# geo's "just for the forum" thread..........



## silversaddle1 (Dec 25, 2013)

makes my Firefox crash everytime I try to open it. Anybody else? All other threads work just fine. Hummmm???


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 25, 2013)

I use Firefox and it is working here. Might check for an update for Firefox. You will need the Media Player plugin to here the audio version.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 25, 2013)

Crashes whatever I'm running as well. I just went and re-read original post to my fiance. Cute


----------



## Geo (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN7TbKx9H9M&feature=c4-overview&list=UUoIIeysRr6iiJvVPj2aQDbw[/youtube]

lets see if it works here. thanks again to MMFJ for recording and posting the voice and sound.


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm running the latest version of FireFox (v 26.0) and everything works as intended.
On the original link, there is a direct link (in blue text) directly below the player in the thread. Click it and FF asks what to do and I clicked play with Windows Media Player. It played just fine.
It also gave me the option to download and save the file, if I wanted to.


----------

